# Sebaceous Cyst Remedies?



## jen-mom

I frequently get sebaceous cysts on my upper thigh near my bikini line. This area commonly rubs on my pants and then once the cysts form they just get more and more irritated. I've had two drained by my doctor over time, but that's a pain to do and then I'm left with an open wound for a couple of weeks that is also painful.

The cysts go away on their own after 7-10 days, but I get them so frequently that I almost always have one it seems. My doctor referred me to a surgeon who said that he could cut out each sebaceous gland that gets infected. That would elminate that particular cyst from developing again. But, they happen all over that area, so it seems it would just be way too many to remove if I want any relief in the future.

My doctor had no suggestions for anything I can do to prevent them. I do epsom salts baths when I have them, and it may help slightly, but I still have days and days at a time where just walking, and sometimes even sitting, are painful.

Does anyone have any ideas for things that might prevent these cysts from forming in the first place? Homeopathy, herbs, topical skin treatments, anything at all I'm willing to explore!


----------



## jen-mom

bump - anyone know?


----------



## DarkHorseMama

Hon, I have no clue, but I get those evil things too.









I usually end up lancing them myself instead of waiting them out. I don't know that is the better option though.


----------



## momamuseskim

i know i get those myself.

what i do is take extra vitamin C (to help combat the bacteria that is causing the infection). like i take 2-3000 mg.

also cayenne tincture will pretty much handle anything (from my personal experience) taking it internally, or diluted with distilled water and applied to the area.

so these help me









good luck!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

I used to get infected Bartholins (sp) glands alot...I have just had this week a little cyst swell in my upper thigh area ( new for me, but sounds like what you are talking about)...I learned to soak 3 to 4 times a day for 20 minutes in a hot tub ( hard to do, I know, but it helps alot) and um, don't wear undies. And don't wear your pants tight. I did that for the Bartholins glands thing, so figured it would work for this. It has helped, but I need to soak more consistently and even my jeans irritate it.


----------



## jen-mom

Thanks for the ideas. Yeah, jeans or any pants irritate it. Thankfully undies don't, but it gets tiring wearing skirts every day!

So, this cayenne tincture, any more details? Do I just put cayenne pepper in water?????

If anyone knows how to prevent them I'll be your slave for life.


----------



## Justice2

Does anyone else get these on their breasts? Sometimes I get them in my thigh area, but usually I get them on my breasts and they REALLY, REALLY hurt.


----------



## Peppermint

BUMP!







OK, it's been 2 years since this thread was active, but a friend found it for me searching after I complained of sebacious cysts on my breasts, did anyone find a magical cure? I am having a babe in about 9 weeks, and in the past, these have been HORRIBLE for nursing a newborn. TIA for any thoughts/advice!


----------



## JaneS

They are called "hidradenitis suppurativa" and they are tied to insulin levels stimulating hormones. Common in PCOS women. You want to eat a low sugar, low refined carb diet with plenty of healthy fats like pastured butter, olive oil and coconut oil to prevent spikes in your blood sugar.


----------



## chevy974

Do any of you get these sebaceous cyst on there bikini area from there underware rubbing or being to tight. It goes away but will come back and gets sore.

interested in you symptoms please


----------



## chevy974

bump


----------



## Periwinkle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
They are called "hidradenitis suppurativa" and they are tied to insulin levels stimulating hormones. Common in PCOS women. You want to eat a low sugar, low refined carb diet with plenty of healthy fats like pastured butter, olive oil and coconut oil to prevent spikes in your blood sugar.









WOW. Another thing I no longer have since eating sugar and grain-free. I never ever connected the two...

Anyway, I used to get these ALL THE TIME on my bikini area and they are really rare now. Don't remember the last time I had one. I have been off sugar and refined grains for a year now. Jane thanks for adding something else to my list of things to remember if I'm ever craving ice cream lol... I never even knew these were related!!


----------



## chevy974

I have had this lump or swollen node or what ever it is since july on and off. its right where my underwear lay right around the area where the tendon connect the leg to your pelvis. It will come and go and seems heat helps and not wearing anything restricting. I am concerned thought I would getopinions.
Its moveable and its sore right now. it never comes to a head. If you have toughts Id like to hear them


----------



## JaneS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Jane thanks for adding something else to my list of things to remember if I'm ever craving ice cream lol... I never even knew these were related!!









If only it was studied in detail what sugar and eating high carb to produce lots of insulin does to the body! Another great factoid: according to the great book _The Mood Cure_, insulin sweeps amino acids quickly out of the bloodstream. And what key brain fuel is built from amino acids...Seratonin. SSRI's, another modern necessity no longer required.


----------



## Punchy Kaby

I have been reading up on Iodine recently and have found a lot of information connecting these kinds of cysts to low iodine levels.

Google 'iodine cysts' and you will find a wealth of information.

Here is a website with a lot of research information:
http://www.iodine4health.com/


----------



## sarah_kay

*Rx help*

I have used a rx topical (2%) Erythromycin GEL for years, it helps a lot. You apply a thin layer (DO NOT RUB IN!!) throw on some loose clothes and call it good.

I dont have insurance and its about $11.00...other than that....just staying as sterile and dry (when youre not soaking in the tub, which does help!!) as possible seems to be the biggest help.

sarah


----------

